# Durée de sauvegarde icloud



## Rollmops (22 Avril 2022)

Je viens de passer de 200 Go à 2 To sur Icloud pour mon Ipad. Cela fait une nuit jusqu'à maintenant 16 H (et ça continue…) que ma sauvegarde icloud se déroule et n'est toujours pas terminée. Il est même noté "encore 2 jours" alors qu'il n'est même pas encore à la moitié !! Est ce normal ? Dans mes réglages icloud est indiqué : 328, 3 Go utilisés sur 2 To


----------



## edenpulse (22 Avril 2022)

Ben ça dépends surtout de ta vitesse de connexion et du volume de données à transférer... Si tu as des dizaines de giga, avec une connexion pas terrible, ça va prendre beaucoup de temps oui...


----------



## peyret (22 Avril 2022)

Rollmops a dit:


> Est ce normal ?


Salut,

..en complément du post de @edenpulse, peux-tu donner ta bande passante avec ce site : https://www.nperf.com/fr/


----------



## Rollmops (22 Avril 2022)

Bonjour 

Recept 30,10 Mb/s

Envoi 11,9 Mb/s

Latence 63.00 ms


----------



## peyret (22 Avril 2022)

Rollmops a dit:


> Bonjour
> 
> Recept 30,10 Mb/s
> 
> ...


Oupss,   c'est bien lent.....ADSL ?
..prends patience
(pour info mon débit : réception 900 Mb/s — envoi 390 Mb/s — latence 2 ms — un fichier de 15 Go sur Google Drive met environ 10 mm pour se télécharger.....)


----------



## Rollmops (22 Avril 2022)

Oui, ADSL.
On peut avoir mieux en ADSL ? 
Autour de moi (village) tout le monde à la fibre depuis 8 mois mais on est 4 à ne pas y avoir droit.
Appelé plusieurs fois Orange : aucune explication. Attendre. Impossible d'avoir les hauts responsables…


----------



## edenpulse (22 Avril 2022)

Pour de l’ADSL, difficile d’avoir mieux. 
Et pour la fibre, il suffit que y’a maison soit trop loin des autres ou isolée pour que ça vaille pas le coup d’en tirer une spécialement jusqu’à chez toi hein…. Ça coûte bien cher, juste pour une maison…


----------



## Rollmops (22 Avril 2022)

Merci 
Pour la fibre il y a quand même un truc bizarre : il y a beaucoup de gens qui sont bien plus excentrés (par rapport au village, en rase campagne) que moi qui y ont eu droit…


----------

